# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Mirë se vini  në sofrën Vlonjate

## toni007

*Jeni te mire pritur te gjithe ne sofren tone...*

----------


## toni007

Ku Jane Vlonjatet E Forumit?
Apo Kam Ngelur Vetem Une Ketu......

----------


## davidd

pershendes te gjithe vlonjatet

----------


## firaku

Pershendetje Vlora e mire se ju gjeje ne sofer.
Jeni Sofra e Shqiptarise se hershem ju,behuni gahuni mire se do ju vine shume me duket.
Mire u pafshim.

----------


## MijnWonder

> [B]Jeni te mire pritur te gjithe ne sofren tone...




*Rofshe toni  meqe sofra paska te njejtin emer si une 
do ishte keq te mungoja 
nje pershendetje per gjithe vlonjat/et kudo qe ndodhen vecanerisht ty toni*

----------


## toni007

> *Rofshe toni  meqe sofra paska te njejtin emer si une 
> do ishte keq te mungoja 
> nje pershendetje per gjithe vlonjat/et kudo qe ndodhen vecanerisht ty toni* 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkjrpbS5xyw


shm flm per pershendetjen edhe un pershendes ty  dhe gjithe vlonjatet kudo ku ndodhen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MijnWonder

Ku jan patriotet tane ?

----------


## MijnWonder

toni une do pi nje kahve  do dhe nje ti  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## toni007

> toni une do pi nje kahve  do dhe nje ti


me gjithe qefe..ku da pime ne kuzbaba!!

----------


## Ksovari

Pershendetje! Kalova ketej dhe e pash kete lokal, dhe thash te pie nje kafe... por paguaj me kartele hehe...

----------


## toni007

> Pershendetje! Kalova ketej dhe e pash kete lokal, dhe thash te pie nje kafe... por paguaj me kartele hehe...


Meqe kalove ketej nuk leme njeri neve te fus duar ne xhepe ,ndaj bej qefe e mos mendo per gje tjeter sa te jeshe ketej nga anet tona.

----------


## MijnWonder

> me gjithe qefe..ku da pime ne kuzbaba!!


do ishte kenaqesia ime 
kam 18 vjete pothuajse pa shkelure ne vlore  :i terbuar: 

vlora ime 
shpirt i laberise
vlora ime plot krenari
vlora ime je si mbreteri
nuk ka ne asnje vend si ti

----------


## MijnWonder

> Pershendetje! Kalova ketej dhe e pash kete lokal, dhe thash te pie nje kafe... por paguaj me kartele hehe...


na thone LAB   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## toni007

> do ishte kenaqesia ime 
> kam 18 vjete pothuajse pa shkelure ne vlore 
> 
> vlora ime 
> shpirt i laberise
> vlora ime plot krenari
> vlora ime je si mbreteri
> nuk ka ne asnje vend si ti


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gso4K...layer_embedded

----------


## MijnWonder

flm toni  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EDLIN

> me gjithe qefe..ku da pime ne kuzbaba!!


Kuzbabane harroje ti dhe une per ca kohe....
Popull i madh kete vere andej...

----------


## toni007

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIsQK...layer_embedded
*ja si eshte vlora sot*

----------


## Ksovari

> Meqe kalove ketej nuk leme njeri neve te fus duar ne xhepe ,ndaj bej qefe e mos mendo per gje tjeter sa te jeshe ketej nga anet tona.


  O ju faleminderit shume, me vertetova fjalen time se juve andej jeni qik me bujar se neve, por, me doli edheme mire shume shume me bujar! 
  Miko, nese mund te ju quaj keshtu, me bej nje makiato te madhe pa shkumb, derisa te beht gati buka pastaj pim qaj rusi....
hahha

----------


## MijnWonder

Nuk kam fjale pervec : *Mall* !

tony te falenderoj per kete video ..

----------


## toni007

> Kuzbabane harroje ti dhe une per ca kohe....
> Popull i madh kete vere andej...


 bera gati 3 jave e gjysem dhe sme mjaftoi...
ishe vertet bukur kete vere pasi vajta edhe ne sarande  dhe te syri i kalter dhe ne butrinte.
tani munte te nisem serrishte nga nentori

----------

